# "Paparazzi"



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I just watched this suspenseful drama-thriller for the first time on HBO-HD, and what a thriller it is! In the vein of Bronson's "Death Wish", this one-man vigilante revenge-flick, starring Cole Hauser, Robin Tunney, Dennis Farina and Daniel Baldwin, kept me on the edge of my recliner, so to speak. :sure:

If you haven't seen this 2004 movie yet, be sure to set your DVR when it comes up on your EPG.

Synopsis: _"A rising Hollywood actor decides to take personal revenge against a group of four persistent photographers to make them pay for almost causing a personal tragedy involving his wife and son."_ - www.IMDB.com

Critique: ***

Rating: PG-13 (intense violent sequences, sexual content and language.)


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

"intense violent sequences, sexual content and language." And just PG13, but then I agree, it was excellent.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...IMO, not as violent and sexual as the description would lead one to believe. For example, we never saw Wendell Stokes getting killed, but we saw the bloody baseball bat that Bo Laramie planted on Clark's boat.


----------

